
Bing Covid Tracker - theBashShell
https://bing.com/covid
======
cl42
This is PRETTY but I really wish we had more interfaces with growth curves.
The only one I see updating regularly is the WHO data set[1], which lets you
see the day-to-day growth and whether there is a levelling off.

If you have recommendations for reviewing growth curves based on actual data,
I'd love to see that!

[1]
[https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/685d0ace521648f8a5b...](https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/685d0ace521648f8a5beeeee1b9125cd)

